# Morning Star Report for 10 Apr



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

After my great toggin adventure on thur, 
I decided to venture back out on Sat, 
the weather forecast was just too nice
not to go. The boat was sold out, I think 
that this was the first sold out trip of the
year. Since the weather was perfect, Capt
Monty took us out about 32 miles! About
a 2.5 hour boat ride. One thing that I have
noticed is that a lot of sharpies from 
New York and New Jersey have been 
coming down on a regular basis. Now these
guys are good! They are driving about 
4-6 hrs each way, knowing that there is 
only a 5 fish limit, they just live to tog. 
Met about 4 or 5 of them from a "North"
side fishing forum. They all have these
amazing custom tog sticks. Back to my 
report: The day was real slow, if you 
had two tog you were doing really well.
For some reason they were just not biting.
Capt Monty tried 3 wrecks out there and 
even stayed out till 5 pm trying to put us 
on fish! No love. The pool fish was caught
by the guy next to me an 8 pounder. The 
sharpies made the same mistake I did on
Thursday, they must have thrown back 
about 8 keepers at the first drop trying
to save thier limit for larger fish.....you
know how that story ended up, I think
they ended up with about 1 or 2 fish each.
Oh well that what keeps me coming back for
more. 

P.S. My nickname on Saturday was King of 
the dog fish. Seven straght drops, seven 
straight doggies. The guys on my left and right
were not getting them, only me. At least I got
some pullage. (Took some shark fillets home
for my mom also, she loves them)


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

That's toggin'!!! Great weather conditions, full boat, few fish. I've met a few of those Northern guys and they are really good at tog fishing. Hopefully the sea bass will pick up in the next few weeks.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Man you are a maniac!! I had the tog fever just like you last year but I haven't gone in a while. Maybe I can convince Anthony on going again soon.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Yeah, now after Saturday, I have got that
tog itch again! Remeber Monty's fishin
report about a week ago where he said 
that some guy was kicking his butt toggin?
I got a chance to meet him on Sat, he goes
by the name KILSONG, on the Northern board,
he came down with three of his other friends.
One of the guys "Choi" owns a Korean 
resteraunt and usaully brings a load of 
korean BBQ and other dishes, and then they
eat the tog and or Seabas sashimi style.
I do not know about the raw bar, but the 
Korean BBQ feast sounds real good.

Anthony, we got about a dozen huge seabass 
on Sat. The largest was 5 1/2 pounds and 
was caught by a 10 year old! I brought 
home 3 nice sea bass for the frying pan.
May should be off-the-hook for seabass!


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

I have heard the tog is the best sushi ever. I gave my dad some to try raw I should have a report back after lunch


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

I've been meaning to try the tog sushi thing but always forget to buy the ingredients for it. Next time I will be prepared.


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

I've had them as sushi, they are good but not the best.


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Dogfish are gooooood
Thats what long john silvers and capt'ds used for years for cod fillets.Fried spiny dogfish is very good eating.Try it youll be suprised


----------

